#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação HUAWEI HCIA

## rwn

Olá pessoal,
Tudo bem?

Alguém recebeu o voucher de 200 dólares que a Huawei está oferecendo em seu programa de certificação para o Brasil?

Detalhes sobre o programa: https://e.huawei.com/en/talent/#/new...ultationId=749

Fiz todo procedimento do link acima, porém recentemente. No próprio programa diz que são 500 vouchers disponíveis para o Brasil. 

Alguém sabe se ainda restam vouchers? Tentei contato pelo e-mail [email protected] (e outros) e chat mas sem respostas.

Com alguém deu certo? Caso sim, como se preparam para a prova de certificação, indicam algum curso online?

Desde já agradeço.

----------

